# Java error on FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE



## adripillo (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello, I was installing Java from ports and got an error first:


```
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
```

So I typed:


```
# make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean
```

And now the error is here:


```
c++ -m64 -Xlinker -O1 -m64 -export-dynamic -o ../generated/adfiles/adlc ../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o ../generated/adfiles/archDesc.o ../generated/adfiles/arena.o ../generated/adfiles/dfa.o ../generated/adfiles/dict2.o ../generated/adfiles/filebuff.o ../generated/adfiles/forms.o ../generated/adfiles/formsopt.o ../generated/adfiles/formssel.o ../generated/adfiles/main.o ../generated/adfiles/adlc-opcodes.o ../generated/adfiles/output_c.o ../generated/adfiles/output_h.o
gmake[6]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/amd64/vm/x86_64.ad', needed by `../generated/adfiles/bsd_x86_64.ad'.  Stop.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure, if related, but did you try to do `make clean` before second make run?


----------



## adripillo (Oct 2, 2013)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Not sure, if related, but did you try to do `make clean` before second make run?



Yes, but it is still not working. Also before starting to build this port I got this:


```
To build IcedTea-Web 1.4, you have to turn on 'ICEDTEA' option
for java/openjdk6 (default).  Otherwise, it will neither build nor work.
```

Where to turn it on? *B*ecause I do not see it in the options.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 2, 2013)

I see an option ICEDTEA - Apply additional patches form IcedTea when I do `make config` in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.


----------



## adripillo (Oct 2, 2013)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> I see an option ICEDTEA - Apply additional patches form IcedTea when I do `make config` in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.



I am following the handbook that says to install java/icedtea-web.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 2, 2013)

Which is probably depending on the OpenJDK6 port, which looks like to have to be patched to successful build the IcedTea plugin? 

So check your OpenJDK6 options and eventualy rebuild this port before another try on java/icedtea-web.


----------



## adripillo (Oct 2, 2013)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Which is probably depending on the OpenJDK6 port, which looks like to have to be patched to successful build the IcedTea plugin?
> 
> So check your OpenJDK6 options and eventualy rebuild this port before another try on java/icedtea-web.



Ok, I let you know.


----------



## adripillo (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Problem solved. Thanks.


----------



## Wavecrasher917 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:*



			
				adripillo said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay. Problem solved. Thanks.





so what was the solution ? install the java thing first then do the update? if so guess i will try it when i get home.


----------

